# Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute



## MeyerChri (11. Mai 2009)

hey boardis,

Ich angel meistens auf raubfisch und habe seit längerer zeit ne feederrute.
Da es ne billige ist möchte ich ich mir demnächst zwei neue kaufen.
Habe nun mal gehört, dass man mit ner matchrute auch friedfische insbesondere brassen gut fängt.

Wo liegen nun die unterschiede zwischen feeder- und matchrute??


----------



## MeyerChri (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

aahh ok viele dank. denn werde es wohl 2feederruten.

Könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen inkl rolle und schnur?? (möchte 2 gleiche)

Möchte maximal mit rolle und geflochtener 100-120€ ausgeben.

Habe das geld zwar noch nicht aber denn weiß ich auf was ich sparen muss #6.

achsoo fast vergessen sie sollte 3,60-3,90m lang sein und ich sollte auch mal futterkörbe von bis zu 50-60 gramm damit werfen können.


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

die sänger spirit heavy feeder gibts ab 35,-€ geht bist 180 g.

antonio


----------



## MeyerChri (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

mhhh die finde ich ein bisschen schwer für unsere wümme.
Wollte eine so mit 100g wg.


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*



antonio schrieb:


> die sänger spirit heavy feeder gibts ab 35,-€ geht bist 180 g.
> 
> antonio


Link?


----------



## MeyerChri (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

kann mir sonst niemand etwas vorschlagen??#c


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> kann mir sonst niemand etwas vorschlagen??#c


Mitchell Universe 2 Heavy Feeder, 4,50m, 80-180g Wurfgewicht.
Preis je Rute um die 45-50 Euro.

http://shop.ebay.de/items/__Mitchell-Heavy-2-Feeder_W0QQLHQ5fAuctionZ1QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em301

Schreib den Verkäufer einfach mal an was er als Festpreis inklusive Versand dafür haben möchte.


----------



## MeyerChri (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

is mir wieder zu schwer. wollte wg bin 100g und max 3,90m lang.


----------



## michi2244 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Ich glaube die *BYRON WOVEN TITAN FEEDERRUTE 390cm*

müsste in deine Gewichtsklasse passen.
Schau einfach mal hier.

http://cgi.ebay.de/BYRON-WOVEN-TITA...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Die Browning Ambition Reihe bietet sehr ansprechende Feederruten für schmales Geld.


----------



## MeyerChri (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Finde ich sehr gut Andal!
Vor allem die hier: Browning Ambition Feeder 3,60m - 120 Gr.

könnt ihr mir dazu ne passende rolle empfehlen, sodass ich auf etwa 100€ komm??


----------



## MeyerChri (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir dazu ne passende rolle empfehlen, sodass ich auf etwa 100€ komm??



kann keiner helfen??


----------



## Benson (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Hi,

ich selbst habe die DAM Revolution Feeder:
http://www.shop.hechtfreunde.de/ass...01658960c10b399f/50165898210e41001/index.html

So schwer ist die gar nicht.

Die Abu hat 90g:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...tion-116ft-Wg-90g-IM-6-Blank_m38_p1193_x2.htm

Rolle diese hier:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Abu-Garcia-Cardinal-303-FR-Freilaufrolle_c74-95_p2069_x2.htm


----------



## MeyerChri (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*



Benson schrieb:


> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...tion-116ft-Wg-90g-IM-6-Blank_m38_p1193_x2.htm
> 
> Rolle diese hier:
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Abu-Garcia-Cardinal-303-FR-Freilaufrolle_c74-95_p2069_x2.htm




Die Combi gefällt mir ganz gut.
Denken andere die sich besser auskennen genauso oder hat jmd erfahrungen, dass das nicht zusammen passt??

Asoo und vielen Dank Benson, war sehr hilfreich! #6


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Von der Rolle würde ich die Finger lassen. Mich plagt heute noch der Tinitus von den Flüchen eines Freundes, der das Trumm mal hatte.

Wenn du richtig feedern willst dann brauchst du eh keine Freilaufrolle. Schau dir lieber mal die Black Magic Rollen von Browning an.


----------



## Benson (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Hi,

was hatte dein Freund denn für Probleme?

Habe die Rolle und kann nur positives über diese berichten.

Ich würde mir schon eine Freilaufrolle kaufen. Die Feeder lässt sich hervorragend zum Grund-, Karpfen-, Zander- oder was auch immer Fischen benutzen(ich schreibe extra nicht missbrauchen, weil es meiner Ansicht nach kein Missbrauch ist).

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Diese Rolle und auch die beiden die er jeweils als Ersatz bekam, spotteten jeder Beschreibung. Da wackelt alles schon im Katalog und nach kurzer Benützung wirds immer schlimmer. Unfischbar!

Leider wird hier dem guten Namen ABU kein Gefallen getan, wenn man unter diesem Label billigste Importqualität verhökert. Ich bin froh, dass ich noch gute Abus aus Schweden habe!

Und warum keine Freilaufrolle?

Ganz einfach. Was an einer Rolle nicht vorhanden ist, das kann auch nicht kaputt gehen. Ich fische gar keine Freiläufer mehr; auch nicht beim Karpfenfischen. Eine etwas geöffnete Bremse tut es ebenso und ist bei ausreichender Gewöhnung auch nicht langsamer, als mit einem Baitrunner.

Die Steigerung dessen ist dann die Centrepin, oder Achsrolle. Einfacher geht es nicht und wo es nur möglich ist, fische ich diese "Dinosaurier" am allerliebsten! #6


----------



## Benson (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Hi,

hm seltsam, bei mir wackelt auch nach einem halben Jahr noch nichts. Im Gegenteil. Die Rolle läuft sehr sauber und ruhig und macht einen soldien Eindruck. Würde die Rolle jederzeit wieder kaufen.

So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein(oder vielleicht Ansprüche...Einbildung? - who knows ;-)

...allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich wohl noch keine Abu Rolle aus "Schweden" in der Hand hatte - vielleicht würde ich dann meine Meinung ändern. Zum Fischen ist meine Rolle auf jeden Fall zu gebrauchen.


----------



## MeyerChri (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

hey,

würde freilauf aber auch gut finden, weil ich auch gerne mal auf karpfen angeln möchte (fast nur satzer drin wo ich angel)


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> weil ich auch gerne mal auf karpfen angeln möchte



Und da muss man eine Freilaufrolle haben? Vielleicht, weil das so in den Zeitungen steht? Ich mein ja nur... 



MeyerChri schrieb:


> fast nur satzer drin wo ich angel



Ein Grund mehr, direkt mit der Rute an der Hand zu fischen. Macht Laune!#6


----------



## MeyerChri (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

hey.

was sagt ihr zu diesem set?


----------



## Molke-Drink (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Was will man den beim Feedern mit ner Freilaufrolle?|rolleyes
Da reicht doch ne solide Stationärrolle oder nicht?
Ich fische diese.
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/1008394_-corcast-feeder-5pif-cormoran.html


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Was will man den beim Feedern mit ner Freilaufrolle?|rolleyes



Das kommt von den Anglern, die eigentlich nicht wirklich konzentriert Feedern, sondern diesen Rutentyp als Allerweltsgrundrute mit Zitterspitze ansehen.


----------



## Tricast (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Andal, davon hast Du keine Ahnung. Du gehst Angeln, viele gehen als Fischer und wenn 3 Ruten erlaubt sind, müssen auch 3 Ruten ins Wasser, denn schließlich wurde dafür ja bezahlt. Und in solchen Fällen bieten sich Freilaufrollen an. Beim BVO waren oder sind 8 Ruten erlaubt, wie willst Du die händeln ohne Freilauf?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Eh klar Heinz! 














...und bis die ihre zehnte Rute draußen haben, sind wir popeligen Einrutenfischer schon am Drill. |wavey:


----------



## MeyerChri (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

heinz :q

du willst mir ja wohl nicht erzählen dass du mit 8ruten fischt oder??!!|uhoh::q


----------



## Tricast (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

@ MeyerChri

Hallo, warum nicht? Ich müßte was für meine schlanke Linie tun und dann 8 Ruten, da bist immer in Bewegung.
Spätestens am Sonntag 7. März trinken wir ein Bier zusammen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## MeyerChri (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

sonntag den 7.märz?? meiinst wohl eher juni oder?? 
Was is denn da??

kenn ich dich?
|supergri

Aber bier?? Gerne ;-)


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Ich nutze meine Heavy Feeder Ruten auch noch zum Fischen auf alles, habe dem zu folge auch Freilaufrollen im Einsatz.
Alle weiteren Ruten von mir haben einfach nicht das nötig WG für den Rhein, höchstens noch meine Wallerruten. Aber die haben nicht die nötige Länge für die Plätze an denen ich bisher am Rhein gefischt habe und beim Einholen war das immer eine Katastrophe, es sei denn ich habe das Blei aus dem Wasser förmlich katapultiert.

Werde aber im Laufe des Jahres noch ein paar rheintaugliche Ruten aufbauen, nur als armer Student kann man nicht mal so auf einen Schlag viel neues Gerät auf einmal anschaffen. Dann werden die Freilaufrollen auch anderweitig eingesetzt.

Jetzt aber erstmal Rollen über die Abwrackprämie bei Gerlinger holen und die Ruten kommen dann später. 
Nur keinen Stress, immer mit der Ruhe! #h


----------



## Molke-Drink (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

Leute ich wollts grad sagen,Andal hat schon echt Ahnung...Kenn ihn ausm Angleronlineboard und er hat mir sehr gute Tipps geben womit ich heute echt gut fange...
Zu euerm Thema mit der Freilaufrolle und den 3 Ruten,in meinen Augen völliger quatsch,habs mal mit ein paar Leute versucht,sie haben mit 3 Ruten gefischt,ich nur mit einer,das selbe Futter.So ich hatte mit Abstand mehr Gewicht als sie da ich mit einer Feeder einfach viel Konzentrierter fischen konnte und wirklich jeden einzelnen Biss klasse verwandeln konnte.Ich mein wenn ich jetzt an einem Gewässer sitzen würde wo ich weiß das ich in 4 Stunden sehr wenig Fisch erwarte würd ich vll auch mit 2 Fischen aber sonst nicht!Wie son Thread von Thema abweichen kann|supergri|supergri


----------



## MeyerChri (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

tjaa was soll man da  noch sagen.... wo du recht hast, hast du recht!
#6

Muss morgen zum dealer, schnur auf meine neue penn sargus 4000 für´s spinnfischen draufmachen lassen.

werde mir denn mal ein paar feeder angucken und die namen mal posten, falls ich mir die namen merken.
vllt hat mit denen ja jmd erfahrung


----------



## Tricast (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

@ MeyerChri
Lilienthal bei Bremen??

Gruß Heinz


----------



## MeyerChri (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

ja genau da komme ich her.
aber wo sehen wir uns denn??
wer bist du?^^;+


----------



## Tricast (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

@MeyerChri
Na ja, auf der "Stippermesse" nächstes Jahr Sonntag 7. März in der Halle 6 Messe Bremen. Kannst ja schon mal Googel`n.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## MeyerChri (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterschied  Feeder- und Matchrute*

asoo ok.... ja hab ich mir schon mal im i-net angeguckt.....
wenn ich dran denke werde ich mir das bestimmt auch mal angucken.....


----------

